# Anyone elsehere have rh disease?



## Scarletvixen

Was wondering if anyone elsehad rh disease here?
This is myfourth child while having rh disease, i didnt get the antid after my first child.
Had the new fetel geno typing test done last month so hopefully the results should be back tomorrow when i go for our next scan xx


----------



## new_mum

You mean Rhesus Negative? if so, I have that blood type and got my anti-D jab last week, I will get another one after the birth if baby is Rh Positive. 

This is my 1st pregnancy!


----------



## Scarletvixen

Hey hun no its when you didnt get an anti d jag and you develop anti bodies (mainly c and d) which can attack your baby.


----------



## 123flump

Hi, I'm the same as you and producing anti d antibodies and I havent had the jab either. This is my third baby and it seems I have become sensitised and that is why I'm producing the antibodies. There is plenty of info on the net about it which is great, but not many of us have it and so there is little communication one on one with ladies alike. Do you know your titres level yet for your antibodies? Keep in tough.


----------



## Scarletvixen

Hey hunni, yeah this will be my 4th child while having it.
My titers were 1/32 for anti c and 1/64 (which is 7.7)for anti d at the start but they came back they went up this month to 8.8.
With my last when they induced me they were 1/1000 and when they done the doppler scan they could see that it was causing some real problems for him so they induced me there and then.

He was in icu for 3 weeks, they wanted to do an exchange transfusion but there was not blood suitable in the blood bank so he wason photothearpy and meds untill the billiruben levels became normalish.
The girls were both fine, one is rh- and the other is rh+ but it didnt effect her at all.

Have you had the new fetel geno type done? 
What are your levels atnow?
Mine came back that baby is rh c and d +

xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun - I am rhesus negative, but have had several anti-d shots, and have never developed antibodies. I just miscarried my 5th child at 11wks, and had a test to check for antibodies and still have none - this is probably due to the docs being extremely vigilant with anti-d, and two out of 4 of my kids being rhesus neg themselves. 

I understood that it was baby #3 who is seriously affected if antibodies are devloped after baby #1? My dad was baby 3 and was aneamic at birth because of course in the 1940s there was no means of screening or treating affected babies. I also thought that rhesus sensitivity was extremely rare these days because of the anti-d serum?

THinking of you hun, and so sorry that you weren't given the correct treatments after your first xxx


----------



## Scarletvixen

hey hun, the reason i didnt get anit d was that the nhs stopped gving it for a while as they couldnt ensure it wasnt contaminated.
Never heard of it being the third who is worst effected will need to look into that thanks xx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - when did you have your children out of interest? Didn't realise they had stopped giving anti-d for a while. I had my first in 2002, second in 2004 and twins last yr, and always had access to it.

As for third baby thing, first baby triggers antibodies, second baby mildly affected if at all, and third baby usually get aneamia in utero. All babies after that are also affected. Back when my Dad was born, this was typical pattern because of course there was no anti-d x

PS - nice to come across Mummys who have lots of kids and want more. We have 4, and I would love a 5th (just miscarried and desperate to try again). I find people are generally surprised that we should want more - some (inc. family members) are downright negative in fact. I am 38 now so feel the pressure of time, and despite my twins only being 15mths old, I feel it's now or never!! ;) xx


----------



## Scarletvixen

lizziedripping said:


> Hi - when did you have your children out of interest? Didn't realise they had stopped giving anti-d for a while. I had my first in 2002, second in 2004 and twins last yr, and always had access to it.
> 
> As for third baby thing, first baby triggers antibodies, second baby mildly affected if at all, and third baby usually get aneamia in utero. All babies after that are also affected. Back when my Dad was born, this was typical pattern because of course there was no anti-d x
> 
> PS - nice to come across Mummys who have lots of kids and want more. We have 4, and I would love a 5th (just miscarried and desperate to try again). I find people are generally surprised that we should want more - some (inc. family members) are downright negative in fact. I am 38 now so feel the pressure of time, and despite my twins only being 15mths old, I feel it's now or never!! ;) xx

So sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

Yeah i always wanted a big family, i love it most people think im mad but each to there own lol

I had my first in 1998 then in 2000, 2003 and 2006 xxx


----------



## babymaker09

hi there! i'm on my third sensitised pregnancy with anti D and anti c! I never got the anti d with my first in 2004 as it wasnt given routinely in my area during pregnancy so i developed the antibodies between 28 and 34 weeks, my second son was born with severe HDN and had the exchange transfusion at 6 hours old. When he was born his heamaglobin was only 5 :( They had went by my titre levels throughout my second preganancy which were always low, never had a doppler scan because of this and he was born via induction at 39 weeks due to SPD! No one knew how sick he was and how close we came to losing him :(. He spent a week after his transfusion in intensive care on billi lights until his jaundice was at a safe level then he was monitored for 4 months by blood tests.
This pregnancy my titre's were so high they stopped testing at 12 weeks :( started doppler scans at 15 weeks. At 18 weeks baby was found to be very anemic so had my first intrauterine transfusion at 19 weeks. Also had one at 20 weeks, 22 weeks, 24 weeks and 27 weeks. Next one is sheduled for 30 weeks and hopefully the last one will be at 33 weeks! I am then due to be induced again at 34weeks, had steriods for babies lungs at the last transfusion.....ouch!! It's rare to find others out there who are sensitised! so hello there!! lol xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh babymaker :( Your poor thing :( You've really been thru it hun. This makes me angry that women and babies are being let down in an age where rh disease is easily prevented! Fingers crossed for a happy healthy pregnancy hun xxx


----------



## Scarletvixen

babymaker09 said:


> hi there! i'm on my third sensitised pregnancy with anti D and anti c! I never got the anti d with my first in 2004 as it wasnt given routinely in my area during pregnancy so i developed the antibodies between 28 and 34 weeks, my second son was born with severe HDN and had the exchange transfusion at 6 hours old. When he was born his heamaglobin was only 5 :( They had went by my titre levels throughout my second preganancy which were always low, never had a doppler scan because of this and he was born via induction at 39 weeks due to SPD! No one knew how sick he was and how close we came to losing him :(. He spent a week after his transfusion in intensive care on billi lights until his jaundice was at a safe level then he was monitored for 4 months by blood tests.
> This pregnancy my titre's were so high they stopped testing at 12 weeks :( started doppler scans at 15 weeks. At 18 weeks baby was found to be very anemic so had my first intrauterine transfusion at 19 weeks. Also had one at 20 weeks, 22 weeks, 24 weeks and 27 weeks. Next one is sheduled for 30 weeks and hopefully the last one will be at 33 weeks! I am then due to be induced again at 34weeks, had steriods for babies lungs at the last transfusion.....ouch!! It's rare to find others out there who are sensitised! so hello there!! lol xxxx

Oh gosh you are having a really hard time of it hunni :(
So far my doppler scans have been normal but i have noticed they have started creeping up, they have told me if they stay "normal"untill 30wks if they start to change after that they will deliver her rather than do an interuterine transfusion.
Its good to speak to others who knw what we are going through.
We were toldwhen Shaun was born that he wasnt expected to live for morre than a few hours as he badly needed an exchange transfusion but the scottish blood bank didnt have any suitable blood, was the worst time of our lives but he startedrecovering and in the end didnt need any transfusions, they monitored himfor 12 months after he was born,he is now a energetic typical 5 year old, no one beleives us that he was ever ill xx


----------



## 123flump

Hello there, you are right, there aren't many of us around are there.... and it's just because we produce our own anti D, nothing to do with neglect or bad midwifery care, we're just different thats all. My titre levels were 7.6 and just had another lot of bloods done and so waiting the results of those. I've got a scan on Tuesday to check the fluid levels in 'Flumps' brain and around the internal organs...so I shall feel better when we know more from that. As you said, titre levels aren't always accurate enough or give enough details for this. It's good to talk to someone who knows exactly how I am feeling, everyone says, ''Oh yes, I know all about you being o- and the complications, they just give you anti D and all is ok again''.....those are the people who don't get it. The difference is we can't control the levels we produce and as a mother, all you want to do is protect your baby, and yet we're the ones who are the biggest threat. I hate is when people then go on to say,''You mustn't blame yourself'', I want to shout I don't blame myself, I know I'm a good Mum, it's just horrible because you want to protect your darling baby and you can't! Sorry, for chatting on, its just good to talk to someone. I am know almost 32 weeks and wondering what they are going to do with us..I think you are a very brave lady and obviously a great Mummy. Hang in there and me with you... God bless, Lol. XXXX


----------



## Scarletvixen

Keep us updated hun on how you get on.
Hope all turns out well for you, hope those levels stay where they are.
Are you getting weekly mca doppler scans now?
Mine have been monthly so far but they have switched to fortnightly now becuase of th4e atibody levels and she isnt growing as fast as she would like but they have said when we get to 30 weeks they will scan at least once a week xxx


----------



## 123flump

What are MCA scans? I'm having my first scan to check for HDN nexr Tues. They didn't find any antibodies in my blood until I had the 28 week blood test....and here in Cornwall I am rare...my Midwife told me shes only ever been in contact with two other Women the same as me and she's been doing this job for 30 years....but then again it is Cornwall and the population isn't so big here as up the line. What are your titres at the moment? XX


----------



## Scarletvixen

its a scan that measures the bloood flow through the main artery in the brain (middle cerible artery or something like that its called) they measure it 3 times and take an average and that wya they can check that the baby isnt developing anemia.
have you had a fetel geno type test done? if not ask for one, they need to send it to aberdeen to get it tested as its the obnly place in the uk that does it.

My titires were 8.8 last time, when they get to 10 is when i panic!
You have to keep on top of them as not many consultants deal with it on a regular basis and some dont have a clue about what they are doing, for example hardly any midwives or doctors know that the antibodies are passed on in breastmilk and will keep the pressure on toget you to breastfeed, i only found this out because we had a horse that had a foal and she had the same thing, no one understood how the foal was still gwetting so ill after blood transfusons etc untill one of the vets thought to check the mares milk and sure enough it was full of the antibodies!
Left me thinking on what a close call i had with my own children as i have always bottle feed out of choice but have been pressurred to try brreastfeeding but it would have made my babies even worse, doesnt bear thinking about xxx


----------



## babymaker09

hi me again :) i'll admit it has been rough but just need to keep going i suppose! I was offered the test that got sent to aberdeen but that same day was the day we found out she was aneamic so they said there was no point as they had to start the IUT's. I did not know that about breast milk! I am being treated at Glasgow's Southern General hospital - fetal medicine unit. They are the only hospital in scotland and ireland who deal with mothers producing antibodies, i will let you know any info I get from them, my next app is 24th of august for my blood check for transfusion the next day so i will say to them then. They have loads of info and are really helpful with everything.

123 - hope your levels stay down - you too scarlette! xxxx


----------



## Scarletvixen

I was told if they get above 10 then they would transfer my care to the southern general.
Dont knwo about you but im about 2-2:30 hours away from it down here is deepest south ayrshire.
Any info you get let me know xx


----------



## 123flump

Thanks for telling me about the breastmilk....me too, I was't aware of this and I always feed my babies normally. Am still waiting for the results from my last bloods and no I havent had any other tests at present other than bloods and a visit to see the Obstretrian for more bloods and to feel the baby. He didn't seem too worried about it all. but my midwife is great and pushing things along for me. The main consultant who deals with speciallist things has been on holiday, hence the reason I've had to wait and it had now been 4 weeks since they discovered I had antibodies. Flump is very active though and has a regular sleep pattern throughout the day...The last time they took a urine sample from me they found debris in that and so am also waiting the results for that!! I am sure come next Tuesday when I see the contsultant and have the scans I should have all the info I need..... I hope thats the plan, fingers crossed. It's so good to talk to people that understand..thanks girls. We have no specialist hospitals down in sunny (sometimes) Cornwall so if I do need more care they will probably ship me off to Bristol - 3 1/2 hours away and with two children, Lord knows how we'll manage, but we'll cross that bridge if we have too... How many weeks are you both now? XX LOL


----------



## 123flump

Muppet aren't I.....just realised its under your messages for your due dates and how many weeks! Sorry for being thick, this is all new to me.XX


----------



## Scarletvixen

The titer levels in breastmilk tend to be the same as those in your blood, notgood for baby at all! xx


----------



## 123flump

Hello everyone. Following being in contact with you lot I have a mass of questions now...This site is great isn't it and makes you feel that you are not alone. My best friend popped in to see me yesterday and asked how things were, so I told her about the breast-feeding and her attitude was oh well, doesn't matter.. For me I am gutted about it, because its just another thing!! I had two emergency sections previously and was having trail of labour and a natural delivery, because there was no reason I couldn't deliver before, just unlucky that my 1st in 1999 had the cord around his neck twice and my 2nd in 2003 passed poo's (can't spell the proper word for it) so everyone was happy for me to have my 3rd by VBAC. But now with the antibodies there is a strong possibility it will be another section, planned, so no labour, and now no breastfeeding!! I was dissappointed I had sections the last time, but at least I laboured on both, but this time - nothing maybe... I know its probably selfish to think like this, and I just want the best for my baby and for him/her to be safely brought into the world, but as a women it was important to me thats all.... I really enjoyed feeding my other two children (who are gorgeous by-the-way) and I shall miss the closeness....I sound like a real drip...I'm not normally like this. Roll-on Tuesday and the scan so I can see my Flump and pray all is ok. Lol to you all. XXX


----------



## Scarletvixen

All of mine have been born naturally so it doesnt mean a section unless there is another reason for it, if your baby is rh- your antibodies wont cause any problems, its only
if they are rh+ so it might not effect her at all.

A lot of docs dont realise that the antibodies are passed on via milk but if you get the milk tested you will find the same titers in mik as your blood, if you think about it that makes sense since you pass on antibodies via milk which are ment to be good for baby, unfortunally you can pass on bad antibodies/illnesses as well xxx


----------



## 123flump

Yes, I hear what you are saying. But if my baby is O- the same as me, is it just the pregnancy that has stimulated the antibodies? I know my husband is A+...so what you are saying is that just because I have the antibodies it doesn't necessarily mean Flump is A+ and that is why I need to ask for the Fetal Geno Test? Is that right? Is that the proper name of it? I don't what to look an idiot, because I feel that down here all the people around me seem to know so little about it or what is available to me....its now been over a week and still I havent got my blood results to know it they have raised and I'm now 32 +2 and they found the antibodies at 28 weeks...everything seems to be on go slow. In your experience, do you think Flump would be at a great risk as this is my first sensitized pregnancy? Your ok, I won't hold you to it, I just value your opinion as you have been here before and although this is my 3rd baby, its all quite different this time. Sorry if I sound a whinger, I not in reality, I just want to do the best for my baby, just like every other women on this site.... Have you had any further news for you yet? LOL and god bless. XXX


----------



## Scarletvixen

genetics are complicated!
Im a- my hubby is a+ but one of his parents was rh- and one was rh+ therefore we have a 50/50 chance of having a rh+ or a rh- baby

Fetal geno type is the name of the test that is in my notes, it has to be sent to aberdeen as its the only place in the uk you cna get it done, worth asking for, its a simple blood test not invasive like amnio which used to be the test used, some of the babys blood cells will pass into your blood stream and the test can pick these up to see if baby is rh+ or rh-, if your baby is rh- you have nothing to worry about xx


----------



## Scarletvixen

This explains a little bit how we get our genes xx

https://anthro.palomar.edu/blood/Rh_system.htm


----------



## 123flump

Will keep you posted on what happens on Tuesday and thanks again for your imput Scarlet! Take care of you and bump... XXX


----------



## babymaker09

I also had both of mine naturally although this time its looking more like a section as ill only be 34 weeks - im just outside Paisley so in a sense im lick as the southern gen is only 15 minutes via motorway for me. I am going back to paisley RAH to deliver tho xcc


----------



## 123flump

hi, had my MCA scan today and all looking good so far, no signs of anemea. They are going to scan me again in 2 weeks, i'll be 35 weeks then. Also my titre levels have dropped slightly from 7.6 to 7.4! And bloods were taken for a fetal gene test to see if flump is definately A+, although they are pretty sure... I asked about the breast-feeding with regards to the antibodies (anti D) and according to my consultant she is not aware of this affecting the baby as the milk goes to the gut and not directly to the blood stream, so the jury is out on that one.... How are you babymaker09? how are your levels? Is it definate yet for the delivery date? I was told today by the consultant, she is happy for me to have the baby naturally, BUT, they won't be inducing me, and I'm not allowed to go over, or its a definate c section.... Thinking of you both Scarlet and Babymaker09. lol, 123flump xxx


----------



## Foundtheedge

Hi everyone,
This is my 2nd pregnancy, Im 12 weeks pregnant at the moment, and my 8 week blood tests showed anti d antibodies, the thing is my blood group is A positive! I did have a blood transfusion after my son was born so not sure if this is related? Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this? I have only found one tiny article on the net - confused! Thanks xx


----------



## Scarletvixen

Foundtheedge said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my 2nd pregnancy, Im 12 weeks pregnant at the moment, and my 8 week blood tests showed anti d antibodies, the thing is my blood group is A positive! I did have a blood transfusion after my son was born so not sure if this is related? Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this? I have only found one tiny article on the net - confused! Thanks xx

Hi
Sorry havent ever heard of havign anti d when your blood group is rh+ 
Does it not attack your own blood then? I know that when it passes into the babys blood stream that it coats the red blood cells and kills them off/makes them burst.
Have they told you how it will effectthe baby? will you be treated as if you are rh- with the anti bodies?
xxx


----------



## babymaker09

Thats great news 123flump! I haven't had my titre levels taken since 12 weeks now but the last time i had them my consultant had said he had never seen levels that high before - think thats probably why my baby started getting anaemic at 18 weeks :(, I had my first transfusion at 19 weeks which according to fetal meds is rare and they dont like to do but we had no choice. Next transfusion is next thursday - ill be 30+3! so fingers crossed hopefully that is our second last one! xxx


----------



## Foundtheedge

Hi,
Thanks for your msg.
Not really sure whats going on, as I don't seem to be getting any real answers, think my midwife is as confused as me! Been told that its nothing to worry about then also told that I need another blood test at 16 weeks and they will probably test my husband?? Have my first scan on Friday so will feel better once I see that the baby is fine (fingers crossed).
Have found one paragrath on the net - Over 10 years, 1068 pregnant women with anti d antibodies were studied and 5 of these were rhd+ all 5 delivered healthy babies at term, although there is potential for significant HDFN, their experience is that HDFN is mild - so positive - just a bit scary and confusing- maybe I'll get some answers at my 16 week antenatal appoinment. xx


----------



## Scarletvixen

How is everyone doing?
I have an induction date for the 3rd novemebr when i will be 37+5 due to diabeties but my doppler scans are climbing soamwondering if i will make it till them!
Think the idea isif i make it to 34wks without needing ainteruterine transfusion then they would prefer to deliver the baby than to give her a transfusion xx


----------



## babymaker09

I had my last IUT yesterday :) being taken in for induction on the 27th i'll be 35+1 :D
How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## Scarletvixen

babymaker09 said:


> I had my last IUT yesterday :) being taken in for induction on the 27th i'll be 35+1 :D
> How is everyone else? xxx

Good Luck :)

Do you mind me asking does it hurt with the IUT? Im terrified of needing one!
The MCA scans show that although she is still below the line that needs a transfusion she is very close to it xx


----------



## 123flump

Hi all. Am 37wks +3 and tomorrow am being taken in for a VS and hopefully to start things naturally. If they dont, then it will be a c-section at the end of the week...that's the plan, but things change all the time... My levels have stayed fairly stable, have had scans every two weeks and at the last bloods they were 9.7 but as i am full term now, the consultant has said it is not necessary to take them anymore as they want Flump (my baby) out now as the risks are much higher at term. Thinking of you all Mummys.. XXX


----------



## babymaker09

They give you sedatives and morphine so you dont feel or remember much about it! Hopefully your levels stay just below the line and you can avoid one! Goodluck!

Good luck flump! 
I go in at 8am on tuesday to get my waters broken - if i havnt progressed by nighttime then i will be taken for a section so fingers x'd induction works!

Thinking of you all :D x


----------



## 123flump

Update! They did a V/S and managed to do it with one finger, however she wants to try again tomorrow with two, to separate the membranes for the around the top of the cervix. Actually it was ok and didn't hurt, just as long as you relax and breathe.... If I don't progress after tomorrow I am already booked in to rupture my membranes on Monday!! So come hell or high water (excuse thepun) Flump will be here by Tuesday at the latest. Obviously if none of the above works it will be a section for me too... Hope all goes well for you too babymaker09. Just think, come this time next week it will all be over and we will have our beautiful babies....YEA!! Keep smiling everyone. Lol, Flumps' Mummy XXX


----------



## babymaker09

Good luck flump! update when uve had ure LO! i am so excited for tomorrow! its like Christmas lol! xxxxx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Good luck girls - just so you know I'm rh+ 3rd child born to an rh- Mum who never had the shot. She also had undiagnosed PP so I was out at 33 weeks. I had a transfusion shortly after birth but there have been no ongoing probs xx


----------



## babymaker09

I had my baby girl at 17.02 on the 27/09/11 :D she weighed 5lbs13oz! No transfusion needed after birth - had immunioglobin and spent 4 days on the billi lights but we got home day 5 :D she is absolutely perfect, got the hospital tomorrow to check her billirubin levels. good luck girls! hope you are all well! x


----------



## Scarletvixen

Congratulations :D

I have convinced the consultant to let me got to full term if the scans stay fine :) hoping they do as i really hate being induced! 
Have had two natural labours with rh disease and both babies were perfectly healthy and not effected, so if the scans stay level it has been agreed that i will go in 3 times a week for scans and monitoring untill i go into labour naturally xx


----------



## DD81

I have rhesus disease. Cross over of blood during first pregnancy which created antibodies and earlier than they give you anti-D so too late for me. First child fine, second pregnancy scanned monthly then fortnightly once doppler level at 11 I was induced at 34 weeks, baby needed loads of phototherapy and top up transfusion but home after 2 weeks and blood checks for 1 year but everything absolutely fine, a very cheeky 4 year old! I'm now on my fourth pregnancy (third miscarried but not related to rhesus factor just bad luck) and already antibody quantification 40 at highest but stable and so far the doppler scan levels have been stable but looks like they may be rising and I've been referred to southern general fetal medicine unit(which we were expecting a lot earlier and thought we were out the woods on this one - if baby has rhesus negative blood is not affected by antibodies). I'm 26 weeks and just hoping for the best


----------



## DD81

Well turns out after reaching over 25 weeks my baby has started to show signs of anaemia and I am receiving my first intrauterine transfusion tomorrow morning! Feeling really nervous, anyone been through this before can relaz me? Over 26 weeks now so hoping baby takes it well and not too traumatic for both of us :wacko:


----------



## Scarletvixen

and im back doing it all over again!
Just found out number 6 is on its way :) x


----------



## Scarletvixen

Anymore of us about?
Had my first mca scan this pregnancy and it was 32 at 16wks 31/7 is 1.5MoM so have a repeat scan next wk and a referral to the FMU in Glasgow x


----------



## jamielynn22

Hi....I'm A- and My husband IS +, I'm pregnant with My fouth child. I have never had rh issues I do get the rghi shot at 28 weeks but thankfully All My children So far have had negative blood:) So I should be sensitive or exposed TO positive blood, I can breath a little easier knowing That:) but since I'm having a home birth This time I might get checked for sensitivity Just in case?


----------



## Scarletvixen

as long as you have had the anti d there shouldnt be any issues xxx


----------



## kuntrykutie

glad i found a post about the rh disease. just got a call from doctor saying that my blood is attacking my baby's blood. I am A- and OH is A+. this is my first child and am being sent to a specialist to have tests done. Was wondering how high of a risk she will be at for having Rh disease??


----------



## Scarletvixen

Hey hunni your the same blood group as me and your oh is the saem as mine.
If you have antibodies then you have rh disease, depending on your levels your baby might be effected or not, my anti d is 82 and my anti c is 1:32 so very high but there is still a chance i wont need an interuterine transfusion, though i did see the professor at the fetal medicine unit last week and he thinks that i will at some point with those levels.
How far along are you? have you started your MCA scans? they usually start at 16wks but before then the baby is so small there blood isnt as effected as when they get bigger, my scan at 16wks was on the 1.5MoM which is the point where they transfuse but wont do it before 18wks thankfully the next 3 MCA scans have been between 1MoM and 1.5MoM

here is a link that helps explain it xx
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/rhesus-disease/pages/introduction.aspx

https://www.scotblood.co.uk/media/1...odies_scottish_national_clinical_guidance.pdf


----------



## smob

Hi all!! just found this post and I have to say I'm so happy!! I'm on my fifth pregnancy and durning my third baby I became desensitised even after receiving the anti d on the previous baby! but thankfully she wasn't affected. on my fourth baby my titres raised and had to have intrauterine transfusion at 33 weeks then baby was born at 37 weeks and had to have 3 blood transfusions and a week of lights with blood product. she is a perfect bouncy four and half year old. now I'm 10 weeks pregnant and my titres are starting at 512 !! I'm just wondering if anyone knows is that really high!!


----------



## obeez

Sorry to bump thread but I have just found out I am expecting Baby no 3. My 2nd child was born with rhesus disease. She tested positive for the Direct Coombs test. She was on double uv lights and tube fed for 3 days. She was in SCBU for about 4 days with no long lasting complications. Interesting she was overdue by 10 days and I can't remember when my last antibodies were checked. I have read of much worse situations that could have occurred.

Anyways I am scared out of my wits about things being worse with the whole rhesus/sensitisation thing for this pregnancy. I phoned for my first appointment with the midwife and they don't want to see me until 8 weeks. So I will be 9weeks and 4 days by then.

I have just phoned the antenatal clinic to get some advice from a midwife and she didn't know as she said Rhesus Disease was so rare. That makes me feel a little uncomfortable that I am flagging it up to them! Thankfully she will be contacting the Foetal Medicine Unit to give me some advice.

I wondered if others in a similar position had to be monitored and seen earlier than usual.


----------

